# Double B Outfitters



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you know anything about these folks at Binford?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

2 things...

1. If they are charging you to hunt pheasant in ND, they're stealing your $$ because you can easily find all the birds you want for NOTHING.

2. Binford, ND isnt exactly prime pheasant country.

:beer:


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

It does not make sense to pay for bird hunting when you can shoot a ton of them on your own. Why pay the fools price for birds?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've got 3 in my backyard right now....could be a limit right there and won't cost you a thing for access.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

280IM said:


> Do you know anything about these folks at Binford?


Nothing good! :eyeroll:

Have they gotten into the pheasant game now too?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I've got 3 in my backyard right now....could be a limit right there and won't cost you a thing for access.


I may hold you to that in October!!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You got it Remmi. I've been trying but they just don't decoy like geese so I've lost interest.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris, that was half the fun of McQuades...Driving around Bismarck watching all the pheasants in town.


----------

